# NFL On XM



## bobnewhouse (Jan 12, 2007)

Has there been any word on whether the NFL games will be available on XM this season?

Bob


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

bobnewhouse said:


> Has there been any word on whether the NFL games will be available on XM this season?
> 
> Bob


None yet.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

bob,

According to Mel Karmazin they won't be able to share the sports package back and forth until the new dual-service radios come out.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I hope the new duel radios are like the Inno. I love the Inno, it is a great portable receiver but I also use it more hooked up to my stereo.


----------



## bobnewhouse (Jan 12, 2007)

Ken S said:


> bob,
> 
> According to Mel Karmazin they won't be able to share the sports package back and forth until the new dual-service radios come out.


Thanks but that truly stinks. Other than the NFL, I'm not sure what Sirius has that I want to listen to.

Bob


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

bobnewhouse said:


> Thanks but that truly stinks. Other than the NFL, I'm not sure what Sirius has that I want to listen to.
> 
> Bob


The sirius music channels have better playlists and hosts than xm. historically, Sirius has hired the biggest avail names with track records second to none. Sirius has amazing attention to music and the experience. whereas XM took the clear channel approach to programming and more.

so, keep an open mind, give sirius a shot, my bet is you will enjoy it.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Will it be difficult to replace the radio that came factory installed in a vehicle?


----------



## full moon (Sep 3, 2007)

Not being rude, but Sirius does not have better music playlists.. Very limited and FM oriented...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sirius playlists are more hit based and repetitive, XMs playlists are wider and less repetitive. Having both services for 4 years, that is pretty obvious. Which is better? All depends on what you want. Sometimes I want familiar favorites, sometimes I want something different, hence why I've had both for a while.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

gjrhine said:


> Will it be difficult to replace the radio that came factory installed in a vehicle?


with a "new factory" radio that supports it you probably won't be able to buy one, new vehicles in the future once developed may have the dual service factory radios, you will probably have to buy a standalone unit and put up a seperate antenna once the dual service units come out


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

gjrhine said:


> Will it be difficult to replace the radio that came factory installed in a vehicle?


Yes. Very difficult.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

gjrhine said:


> Will it be difficult to replace the radio that came factory installed in a vehicle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the correct answer is that it probably won't be that difficult, just like you can now buy this device that turns a factory installed XM radio into a factory installed Sirius radio&#8230;..

http://www.tss-radio.com/sirius-connect-sirgm1-p-228.html

I see no reason that a similar device can't be made that converts a factory installed satellite radio into a dual service radio.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Hopefully someone does come out with an adaptor. However at least one of the main compaies that made them , Blitzsafe, has pretty much gotten out of the Sat Radio business and has decided not to make adaptors for the next generation of vehicles.

AS far as built into cars. I would be almost certain that you will see nothing in 2009 as those cars were designed long ago and are already being built. Maybe some in 2010 depending on model cycles and if manufacturers will foot the bill for new engineering to make it happen before the next redesign.

Essentially, Sat Radio in cars, which to me is their best market, has been on hold for 2 years and will be on hold for another year at least due to this.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

Mel has said that some dual broadcasting will happen this fall.

As far as getting NASCAR or NFL on XM or MLB on Sirius shouldn't be that hard and no new radio is needed. All XM or (sirius) has to do is receive the feed and they can send it to the radios. Now where the issue may be is in the bandwidth. That's where the package comes in where you get x amount of channels.


----------

